# Alienware model?



## Papahyooie (Jun 18, 2010)

Is anyone here savvy with alienware? I'm curious to know what alienware model this might be. I can't seem to find pictures of older models that list what model they are. 







This is the inside. Looks like it has two pci-express slots. 






Anyone have any clue? I've never owned one, but I may be able to get some parts on the cheap, and I'd like some idea of the range of hardware that might be in it. I know it's a stretch, but maybe someone here knows something.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

CPUz may tell you some details if the motherboard is branded


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 18, 2010)

Of course, but I dont actually have it yet lol. The pics are from a craigslist ad, but the guy has no clue what it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

well the pics are very small and i cannot see what i has in it. it could be an old Socket 939 Alienware for all we know


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, i figured someone might know at least vaguely what model it was from the case design though. I can't seem to find any info on it, just new ones.


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 18, 2010)

It's looks like an area 51, but that doesn't give much insight on the parts inside.  As brandonwh64 said, it could be something like an old socket 939, or maybe you could get lucky and it'd be an LGA775 with a Core 2 Quad or something like that.  How much is it going for?


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm actually trading a working system for it, nothing special, just a p4 emachines I had sitting around. It comes with the case (which is the only thing the trade is actually for... the rest is just being thrown in) motherboard, processor, and power supply. No graphics card, ram, or drives. I found out that the motherboard is a asus A8N sli, socket 939 with some sort of amd dual core. Not a bad trade up, even if it is old hardware, IMO. I've got enough parts to get it going and be a stout little (big...) machine I think, providing the processor is halfway decent. Surely a dual core in an alienware has to be faster than my e1200 in my frankenstein style emachines right? lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm actually trading a working system for it, nothing special, just a p4 emachines I had sitting around. It comes with the case (which is the only thing the trade is actually for... the rest is just being thrown in) motherboard, processor, and power supply. No graphics card, ram, or drives. I found out that the motherboard is a asus A8N sli, socket 939 with some sort of amd dual core. Not a bad trade up, even if it is old hardware, IMO. I've got enough parts to get it going and be a stout little (big...) machine I think, providing the processor is halfway decent. Surely a dual core in an alienware has to be faster than my e1200 in my frankenstein style emachines right? lol.



Yea a 939 dualy will be much better than a P4. also once you get this alienware you can gut it and use the case and then part out the rest here on the BST section


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 22, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> I'm actually trading a working system for it, nothing special, just a p4 emachines I had sitting around. It comes with the case (which is the only thing the trade is actually for... the rest is just being thrown in) motherboard, processor, and power supply. No graphics card, ram, or drives. I found out that the motherboard is a asus A8N sli, socket 939 with some sort of amd dual core. Not a bad trade up, even if it is old hardware, IMO. I've got enough parts to get it going and be a stout little (big...) machine I think, providing the processor is halfway decent. Surely a dual core in an alienware has to be faster than my e1200 in my frankenstein style emachines right? lol.



I doubt theres going to be any difference performance wise between yourc2d based celeron dualie and a 939 dualie. That said if you can get it for free via trade, why not, just dont expect to see any major improvements over your current setup, though will be fun to play with perhaps?



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea a 939 dualy will be much better than a P4. also once you get this alienware you can gut it and use the case and then part out the rest here on the BST section



Not a p4, its a c2d based cellie and a dual at that which is as good as most 939 dualies


----------



## lemode (Jun 22, 2010)

it's an older area 51 or alx...they used the same case. the case design is totally different now...was as of 2009 if that tells you anything.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry, the p4 emachines that im trading is a different system than the "frankenstein" i mentioned, which atm is my main rig, other than my laptop (got rid of my nice e8500 based rig). The one I'm trading is a P4, and the one I am keeping is a e1200 based with a 8800gts. 

Well, I was hoping that surely a dual core from an alienware would be faster than my e1200, which doesn't overclock for shit even with an aftermarket motherboard... a whopping 1.8ghz on an asus board... Oh well, even if its not it will be my first AMD system, so it will be fun to play with for awhile. And like I said the case itself would be worth it, even if I was just selling it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 22, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Sorry, the p4 emachines that im trading is a different system than the "frankenstein" i mentioned, which atm is my main rig, other than my laptop (got rid of my nice e8500 based rig). The one I'm trading is a P4, and the one I am keeping is a e1200 based with a 8800gts.
> 
> Well, I was hoping that surely a dual core from an alienware would be faster than my e1200, which doesn't overclock for shit even with an aftermarket motherboard... a whopping 1.8ghz on an asus board... Oh well, even if its not it will be my first AMD system, so it will be fun to play with for awhile. And like I said the case itself would be worth it, even if I was just selling it.



Yea, 939 dualies were kind of fail only because intel ditched the p4 in favour of the c2d and well AMD never really regained the performance crown. 

Though if you are not going to lose much in the trade the its a new toy to play with, heck clean that old alienware up and chuck in some new parts to get it back up to its former glory and it will put a smile on your face anyway. Whats more the resale value will be more than that of an identical non-alienware system just because of the brand, I see some older alienware systems going for damn good money on fleabay, noobs love alienware


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Sorry, the p4 emachines that im trading is a different system than the "frankenstein" i mentioned, which atm is my main rig, other than my laptop (got rid of my nice e8500 based rig). The one I'm trading is a P4, and the one I am keeping is a e1200 based with a 8800gts.
> 
> Well, I was hoping that surely a dual core from an alienware would be faster than my e1200, which doesn't overclock for shit even with an aftermarket motherboard... a whopping 1.8ghz on an asus board... Oh well, even if its not it will be my first AMD system, so it will be fun to play with for awhile. And like I said the case itself would be worth it, even if I was just selling it.



WAIT its the rig under in your system specs? then i would say no trade even if the case does look good. Alot of 939s were DDR1 based and you would be loosing your DDR2 and an E1200 is a decent everyday chip. You can also buy a diablo case that looks identical to the alienware.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea, 939 dualies were kind of fail only because intel ditched the p4 in favour of the c2d and well AMD never really regained the performance crown.



how is that fail???

939 dualies were bought in to combat an enemy known as P4 - a job it totally excelled at unless the task at hand was encoding video/audio (long pipeline vs short pipline architecture etc etc) then when Intel unvield the C2D - then everything went down hill when AMD bought out the first gen phenoms thinking they will be alright but *THEY* were fail.

its taken AMD almost 4years to get the formula right to give you the Phenom X4 - a processor just as capable of any intel quad except for the stupidly high range


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 22, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> WAIT its the rig under in your system specs? then i would say no trade even if the case does look good. Alot of 939s were DDR1 based and you would be loosing your DDR2 and an E1200 is a decent everyday chip. You can also buy a diablo case that looks identical to the alienware.



No. The system I am trading is a P4 emachines. The system in my specs is completely different (though still an emachines). I won't get rid of it for a nonworking machine, lol. Unless of course somebody wants to trade me the whole thing for an i7 and motherboard lol.

Oh and the mobo is ddr2 based afaik


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how is that fail???
> 
> 939 dualies were bought in to combat an enemy known as P4 - a job it totally excelled at unless the task at hand was encoding video/audio (long pipeline vs short pipline architecture etc etc) then when Intel unvield the C2D - then everything went down hill when AMD bought out the first gen phenoms thinking they will be alright but *THEY* were fail.
> 
> its taken AMD almost 4years to get the formula right to give you the Phenom X4 - a processor just as capable of any intel quad except for the stupidly high range



Erm Athlons and Athlon 64's were brought in to take on the p4 and they did it, did it well and with a clock speed much lower than that of the p4, now of the 939 era, the c2d came about and AMD couldn't compete FACT. I will give you that with the pII they are now on par with intel after a long time though the 3-4 years not competing performance wise has hurt them. 

The 939  dualies where good until c2d came out and destroyed them, they then came out with the phenom I which was fail, when they finally released pII they simply couldn't compete with the extensive lineup of c2d quads that was out and the earlier pII's (7 + 8 series) couldn't offer much more than their older brothers in the pI 

Its only been the last year or so and with the advent of the pII 9** series quads that AMD have been able to compete on performance with intel. Then of course came i7 and again AMD fell behind in the performance sweepstakes though can still compete because of their price/perf ratio


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The 939  dualies where good until c2d came out and destroyed them,



but that still doesnt make 939 dualies 'fail' thats justs progress. AMD X2's were out long before Intel bought out their C2D's. which unfortunately for AMD - was a bread winner, but that doesnt mean they failed. it just means their old n outdated. or 'behind with the times' unless you expected 939 duals to still be ontop of things despite running on old 90nm tech when C2D was released - in which case who failed more? AMD or your great expectations of 939 dualies?


----------



## majestic12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> No. The system I am trading is a P4 emachines. The system in my specs is completely different (though still an emachines). I won't get rid of it for a nonworking machine, lol. Unless of course somebody wants to trade me the whole thing for an i7 and motherboard lol.
> 
> Oh and the mobo is ddr2 based afaik



If I was in the States, I'd consider giving you my extra MSI X58M for it, but alas, the shipping on both our ends wouldn't make it worth the trouble probably...  If you're trading an old P4 for the Alienware, it doesn't seem to be that bad a deal.  If the older Alienware has parts that don't work, they'd be a lot cheaper to replace, and as said in this thread, noobs love anything alienware and would probably pay a premium for it


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I dont know what shipping would be like, but its worth a look if youre serious, though I can't fathom how much shipping an entire system would be. PM me if you wanna take a look at it. 

Judging from what I've found out about the machine, the trade is well worth it, even in nonworking conditions. It definitely has a dual core processor and an sli motherboard, which is more than I can say for the old emachines I'm giving up for it lol.

As for being faster than my main rig, most people are saying no since its simply just too old... i figured this piece of crap celeron would be beaten out even by an old dual core on the high end. Guess it remains to be seen. I'll do some of my own benches and see. If nothing else, I got a toy to play with in exchange for a computer that sits in the closet lol. And when the time comes, like you guys said, I'll prey upon some poor soul who wants to be a computer god because he has an alienware


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like the colour of a MSI motherboard to me. I dont know not sure but pretty sure


----------



## adam99leit (Jun 23, 2010)

how this for you i had one of those mobos its a 939 for sure its a Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe twin x16 SLI mobo

http://taquiones.net/images/hardware/asus-a8n32-sli.jpg


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2010)

adam has it. I have already identified the motherboard (think i mentioned that earlier... too lazy to scroll up.) I'm sure they came with different processor options, so fat chance of seeing what processor it might have in it, but i've looked up the processors that board will support to get an idea of what it might have. Found out it has a silverstone 600w power supply as well, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 23, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea, 939 dualies were kind of fail only because intel ditched the p4 in favour of the c2d and well AMD never really regained the performance crown.
> 
> Though if you are not going to lose much in the trade the its a new toy to play with, heck clean that old alienware up and chuck in some new parts to get it back up to its former glory and it will put a smile on your face anyway. Whats more the resale value will be more than that of an identical non-alienware system just because of the brand, I see some older alienware systems going for damn good money on fleabay, noobs love alienware


 
I facepalmed when I read this Fail. Then FreedomEclipse said what I was going to say. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1937840&postcount=17


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

Id be suspicious of anyone who owns something of value such as this old Alienware but has completely no idea which model it is or what hardware its currently running.

it maybe the case that he only has photos of the unit but he actually doesnt have it at his house.

If hes clever enough to put in an order for an alienware then hes clever enough to know how to boot it up n run something simple like CPUZ to identify what hardware its running...

If you could have a look at the unit first personally or get more pics (with time n date if possible) then get some - otherwise i wouldnt trust the seller


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the concern freedom. However, first of all, I'm buying it locally, in person, so I'll have a chance to inspect it beforehand. Second, his explanation is his friend bought it used to upgrade, etc, then eventually ended up gutting the video cards and drives out of it. Then gave it to this guy who had planned on having this friend build it back, but never got around to it, so I offered to trade him a working system for it. Sounds legit enough... not like i wouldn't be able to tell once I actually saw it.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 24, 2010)

judging by how the side panel comes off...it looks like the 2006/2007 base models. ones after that if i recall correctly, has a door thats seperate from the "eye" front intake peice and these pics show otherwise, at least looks like it. and it could even be slightly older but i can't recall exactly what year Alienware started using that style of predator case's.
i always thought those style of cases were rather cheap. sure they had nice paint jobs, but felt cheap. then again, most do i guess. but now their owned by Dell and use some propriatary parts, overpriced but still decent rigs for those who know/want to do DIY parts and just want to game out of box.

anyone remember alienware's witchboards? had both TNT and Voodoo cards in them, allowed you to switch to either one for compatability or performance ...now those are worth some bucks to a few collectors if you cross them.

*edit: thought i'd add, it looks like someone took it apart before. alienware does great wireing jobs and this one in pic is sloppy, someone had it apart or replaced some parts.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

If you get the system come join us in this 939 revival thread 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=120582

AMD was the first to bring a dual core CPU to the market back in 2005, by this time the Skt 939 was decimating anything that intel had to offer and it would be another yr or yr and a half till intel would bring out there winning CPU the C2D Conroe in july 2006.( The rest is history) Intel brought out the Pentium D's before Conroe but just like the P4's they could not match the Dual cores of AMD. 
AMD already had good CPU's against intels before Skt 939 with good competition with the Skt A and then later on with Skt 754 and in there day still had a GHz to GHz advantage over Intels current CPU's.

If indeed it is a 939Dual core then be sure to install the Dual core Optimizer to improve performance and issues if any with running the first Dual Cores. (Download from AMD.com) 

Hopefully if your lucky it has the X2 4800+ or the legendary FX-60, paired with lets say two 9600GT's you will have a realy good system that will play anything of today at ok FPS.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Melvis, I will definitely join once I get it up and running, it is most certainly a 939 dual core processor, just don't know which one. From what I've researched the models that had this motherboard had FX series processors. Dunno if that's for sure, but that's all I can seem to find out, and I'm not all that great with AMD... been with intel since I started. There are no graphics cards in the system however, so I have no clue what it had. I'll probably be pairing it with my 8800gts if it turns out to be a decent performer.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> Thanks Melvis, I will definitely join once I get it up and running, it is most certainly a 939 dual core processor, just don't know which one. From what I've researched the models that had this motherboard had FX series processors. Dunno if that's for sure, but that's all I can seem to find out, and I'm not all that great with AMD... been with intel since I started. There are no graphics cards in the system however, so I have no clue what it had. I'll probably be pairing it with my 8800gts if it turns out to be a decent performer.



Anytime, and that would be great, more the merry 

This is true they did come with the FX CPU's and if it does then dam you got ya self a good one  worth $$$ on ebay lol. I looked into the Alienware back then here in AUS, they mostly seemed to run Geforce 7600GT-7800GT, and or 7900GT's in SLi back then and would cost an arm and a leg to buy, way over priced. The 8800gts should run fine in that system, depending on CPU of course.

Be interesting to see whats in it, be looking forward to the answer


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2010)

The system maxed out with sli 7900gt's cost well over 3500 bucks new, from what I have found out. Freakin insane.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

That is Correct, this was around the time we was looking in buying a new computer for gaming on and we looked at Alienware until we saw the price and just went OMFG thats alot of $$$ so we went and built it our selves and at a cost half that, under $1200 but with a single 7600GT and a 3700+

EDIT: to give you a bit of an idea how the system would of performed back in its day, here is some 3DMark scores and one of FEAR, the game of the yr back then.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> That is Correct, this was around the time we was looking in buying a new computer for gaming on and we looked at Alienware until we saw the price and just went OMFG thats alot of $$$ so we went and built it our selves and at a cost half that, under $1200 but with a single 7600GT and a 3700+
> 
> EDIT: to give you a bit of an idea how the system would of performed back in its day, here is some 3DMark scores and one of FEAR, the game of the yr back then.



EL-Oh-EL, I had my X2 3800+ clocked a lot higher then your X2 4600. - I have a CPU Z screen somewhere on this site -will try to dig it up

----

Papahyooie if you can, take a crappy graphics card with you n CPUZ (and whatever else you may need) just to make sure that the systems working.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2010)

for you melvis....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1202243&postcount=302






I hold the fastest X2 3800+ (& Possibly the fastest Manchester Core processor)  in the whole of TPU


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> EL-Oh-EL, I had my X2 3800+ clocked a lot higher then your X2 4600. - I have a CPU Z screen somewhere on this site -will try to dig it up
> 
> ----
> 
> Papahyooie if you can, take a crappy graphics card with you n CPUZ (and whatever else you may need) just to make sure that the systems working.





FreedomEclipse said:


> for you melvis....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1202243&postcount=302
> 
> ...



Indeed that is a good overclock from stock clocks, well done  Mine is  at stock clocks and it would overclock ok but i dont bother overclocking. ^The OP of the 939 revival thread got his opty to 2.8GHz pretty easly


----------



## martthefart (Jun 26, 2010)

any updates great story


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 26, 2010)

just curious how much is it?


----------



## martthefart (Jun 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 27, 2010)

martthefart said:


> any updates great story



It is indeed a cool story bro.  Hopefully I'll make the trade tonight.



dr emulator (madmax) said:


> just curious how much is it?



Im trading the emachines mentioned earlier in the thread for it. 



martthefart said:


> bump



Although I'm flattered that you'd bump my mostly pointless thread... why?


----------



## martthefart (Jun 28, 2010)

waiting to see wat model the alienware machine is and wat goodies lie inside lol


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 28, 2010)

Most of its already been said in the rest of the thread. Probably an area 51 or alx. The mobo is a a8n-sli with probably a AMD FX series processor. Not sure exactly which one. Probably going to be a couple of weeks, as we didnt make the trade this weekend and next weekend is a holiday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2010)

fingers crossed you get a dual core in there - not the greatest performers compared to todays chips but at least it'l be less stressing for it when it comes to running Win7. their still good for gaming too but obviously there will be a bit of gap in performance between C2Ds & AMD 939 X2's.

If it means anything to you - my single core FX-55 & ATi X850XT PE can still run L4D & L4D2 quite comfortably. just to give you a general idea of performance. obviously that board is definitely a Asus A8N32 Deluxe so you can make use of PCI-E instead since my X850 is AGP. theres still life in that setup providing it still functional. if not - gut & sell whats left of the machine & put your own gear inside.

hopefully theres enough ventillation in that case to run todays hardware - graphics cards can get pretty hot these days


----------



## martthefart (Jun 28, 2010)

nice update tyvm


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 29, 2010)

The guy says its definitely a dual core. The main question I hope to answer (through lots of playing ) is can this older high end dual core beat my current crappy e1200 (which is C2D based of course.) Most people seem to say no. I personally have no idea, as this will be the first AMD I've owned except for a 1ghz machine with AGP and pc-133 ram that has never been powered up since I got it in a pile of parts and systems a while back. But I plan to try anyway


----------



## Timonthy (Jul 7, 2010)

Random fact, but I believe all 939s used DDR RAM only.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2010)

Papahyooie said:


> The guy says its definitely a dual core. The main question I hope to answer (through lots of playing ) is can this older high end dual core beat my current crappy e1200 (which is C2D based of course.) Most people seem to say no. I personally have no idea, as this will be the first AMD I've owned except for a 1ghz machine with AGP and pc-133 ram that has never been powered up since I got it in a pile of parts and systems a while back. But I plan to try anyway




http://www.bit-tech.net/custompc/labs/149394/intel-pentium-e2100-series.html - this explains it all, not much to read though but the review was back in 2007.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/custompc/labs/149394/intel-pentium-e2100-series.html - this explains it all, not much to read though but the review was back in 2007.



So going by that the AMD (if its a 4800+ or FX-60) would be faster at stock clocks. But if you wanted to overclock both CPU's for that matter it would be alot closer?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2010)

Melvis said:


> So going by that the AMD (if its a 4800+ or FX-60) would be faster at stock clocks. But if you wanted to overclock both CPU's for that matter it would be alot closer?



http://xtreview.com/review204.htm - this old review pits a E2160 against an 3800+ @stock speeds & the AMD wipes the floor with the intel chip in almost every test.

@stock - AMD is the winner
@O/C Intel by miles as Skt 939 X2's struggled to reach 3ghz unless extreme measures were taken such as water cooling or LN2 - Ive never heard of a 939.X2 hitting 3ghz, it might have been possible on the AM skt processors but the only 3Ghz was on single cores. - Opterons & Sandy cores


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://xtreview.com/review204.htm - this old review pits a E2160 against an 3800+ @stock speeds & the AMD wipes the floor with the intel chip in almost every test.
> 
> @stock - AMD is the winner
> @O/C Intel by miles as Skt 939 X2's struggled to reach 3ghz unless extreme measures were taken such as water cooling or LN2 - Ive never heard of a 939.X2 hitting 3ghz, it might have been possible on the AM skt processors but the only 3Ghz was on single cores. - Opterons & Sandy cores



for normal x2's 3GHZ was rare, but the fx-60 didn't seem to have too mcuh trouble with it although much higher than that was rare. ever the am2 base x2's struggled with clock, my fx-62 maxed out at 3.4GHZ and it was barely stable, that was on phase change.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> for normal x2's 3GHZ was rare, but the fx-60 didn't seem to have too mcuh trouble with it although much higher than that was rare. ever the am2 base x2's struggled with clock, my fx-62 maxed out at 3.4GHZ and it was barely stable, that was on phase change.....



thats because the FX-60 was just 2 Sandiego cores bolted togther. the FX-62 was an skt AM2 (940) so how that overclocked is irrelevant as its not a 939


----


and yeah - I totally forgot about the FX-60's there, I knew quite a few people that had theirs running @2.8-3Ghz, dont see how i could have forgotten that


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 20, 2010)

overclocking is irrelevant, because my e1200 doesn't overclock atall  A measly 2 ghz. So if stock clocks win then the AMD will def win when overclocked. 

And note that im running an e1200 not an e2100.

And I still haven't gone to pick it up lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like it has AGP as one of the connectors look brown.

And he don't know what it is >,, the ass hole need to get of his ass as his excuse just sounds like a con.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 20, 2010)

Awww still no have of the computer? bugger =/


----------

